# Stonecutters Radio



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

As a student R/O many years ago - I was very interested in the practice of naming Coast Stations after geographical features (e.g. Landsend, Northforeland etc).

I was particularly fascinated by "Stonecutters Radio" based on stonecutters Island Hongkong. 

By the time I got to Hongkong it was long gone - all I can find out is that a naval station was established there at some time.

I have a vague idea at the back of my mind that Cable and Wireless may have had something there but not sure.

I wonder if anyone knows any more ? or, anyone actually worked the station ?


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Its stretching the memory but I think Hong Kong Naval radio (GYZ) was part of the Area Scheme and was part of Area 8 which also included Singapore Naval Radio (GYS). These stations handled commercial traffic during the life of the area scheme. When that packed up and direct working became the outlet for ship shore traffic Stonecutters still remained for naval traffic. I last worked Stonecutters from the RFA Sir Percivale in late 1977 when they set up a dedicated HF R/T channel for me. Its all long gone now.


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

King Ratt said:


> Its stretching the memory but I think Hong Kong Naval radio (GYZ) was part of the Area Scheme and was part of Area 8 which also included Singapore Naval Radio (GYS). These stations handled commercial traffic during the life of the area scheme. When that packed up and direct working became the outlet for ship shore traffic Stonecutters still remained for naval traffic. I last worked Stonecutters from the RFA Sir Percivale in late 1977 when they set up a dedicated HF R/T channel for me. Its all long gone now.


I think you're right, but not so sure about the call sign. 
If my memory serves me correctly (which will be a miracle!) I also think VPS the comercial station, run by C&W (I think) was also on Stonecutters Island.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Trevor, VPS was situated at Cape D'Aguilar and officially known as Cape D'Aguilar Radio. The callsigns for Hong Kong Naval Radio were GZO followed by a figure suffix. Regards, Roger


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Roger, I stand corrected. It was indeed GZO.

Rab T


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Rab T, I did two tours in HK and by the end of the last one in 1990, Stonecutters was rather run down. After I retired I remember there was a nature programme on the TV back home that featured the kites that nested there - we of course knew them by a much less kind name! Near VPS on the penisular named rather curiously Cape D'Aguilar there were if I remember correctly some large tropospheric antennas. Tai Tam Bay was on one side and a major shipping channel on the other called I believe the Tathong Channel. We lived at Stanley on the first tour 77 -80 and had a great view of shipping entering HK. Regards, Roger


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Roger..I must visit HK sometime again before I get too long in the teeth. I do remember these kites, they belonged to a certain species of "hawk" family. and well named.

73

R


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Rab, Yes, it was a great place to be and some friends of ours who have just visited said remarkably most of what they remembered from their tour was still the same. I particularly remember visits to the San Mig brewery at Castle Peak, the trips back in the bus were legendary! There was a restaurant near the brewery known as the Diesel Duck' as the racks of drying ducks outside got a good coating of fumes from the passing traffic.
Ah well now its back to sweeping up the leaves. Regards, Roger


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

Roger Bentley said:


> Rab T, I did two tours in HK and by the end of the last one in 1990, Stonecutters was rather run down. After I retired I remember there was a nature programme on the TV back home that featured the kites that nested there - we of course knew them by a much less kind name! Near VPS on the penisular named rather curiously Cape D'Aguilar there were if I remember correctly some large tropospheric antennas. Tai Tam Bay was on one side and a major shipping channel on the other called I believe the Tathong Channel. We lived at Stanley on the first tour 77 -80 and had a great view of shipping entering HK. Regards, Roger


When I was in Blue Funnel, I got to know a Governor at Stanley Prison, his name was Fox, but he was known to one and all as, "Jeep". What a guy! We used to go to HK about four times a year and he entertained me in style! Barbecues on Stanley beach, naughty nights in Kowloon etc.etc. etc. I will never forget it!


----------

